# Macros check



## Itburnstopee (Jul 16, 2015)

Wanna know if this looks right.
Maintenance:
I'm 170 ish lbs and 6'1
Protein- 175g
Carbs-236g
Fat-70g

I'm unsure of what I increase for bulking though. I've just been trying to eat closer to 285g of carbs while keeping protein and fat the same. If I continue this bulk, should I lower the fat a bit to allow for more carbs or do you guys think 285g of carbs is enough?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 16, 2015)

Increase the carbs and protein I'd say. Fats are borderline good/low so you could bump them a tad bit but the biggest part of your extra calories should be more carbs and protein


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 16, 2015)

ItBurnsToPee said:


> Wanna know if this looks right.
> Maintenance:
> I'm 170 ish lbs and 6'1
> Protein- 175g
> ...



How old are you?

Protein- 175g = 700 calories (25% of daily cals)
Carbs-236g = 944 calories (33% of daily cals)
Fat-70g = 630 calories (22% of daily cals)
Total Calories = 2274

Your TDEE (estimate since I don't know your age) looks to be 2588 per day and that is without exercise so your daily calories look too low for a bulk.







I would up your cals per day. 5% over TDEE, a surplus would be 2,717 but this does not factor in the cals you may burn lifting or doing cardio, I'd make sure you eat those back so that you stay in a surplus.

Just my opinion.


----------



## wabbitt (Jul 16, 2015)

Is that an app?


----------



## Itburnstopee (Jul 16, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> How old are you?
> 
> Protein- 175g = 700 calories (25% of daily cals)
> Carbs-236g = 944 calories (33% of daily cals)
> ...



That's only a year behind my age. I do have a question though. Is that the same for is the 170lbs includes a bit of extra fat? Like 15% bf. Or would my tdee only include lean body mass?


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 16, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> Is that an app?



That calc is a website, you can see the url at the bottom of the image. I use that when I figure out cals for myself (and others on occasion).


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 16, 2015)

ItBurnsToPee said:


> That's only a year behind my age. I do have a question though. Is that the same for is the 170lbs includes a bit of extra fat? Like 15% bf. Or would my tdee only include lean body mass?



That should not matter, the TDEE calc does not have a way to plug in lean body mass, it just uses age, height, current weight then calculates estimated cals burned using that data. To get a true reading like you are describing you would want to get something like a Bod Pod reading which will figure out how much bone mass, muscle mass, fat, organs etc then give you a more accurate TDEE. I used this calculation prior to getting my Bod Pod done and it was pretty dead on.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 16, 2015)

Calculating calories burned needs to have your %body fat. That's why I never calculate it.


Calculate how many calories you are eating - now where has your weight been going? Lets say you've been eating this ~2275 calories per day for 8 weeks and you've lost 8lbs. Thats 28,000 calories (3,500 calories per lb * 8lbs) under maintenance over the 8 week span or 500 calories (28,000 calories / 56 days) under maintenance per day. So your maintenance calories = 2275 + 500 = 2775 calories


No point intrying to calculate how many calories you burn because it depends on your % bf, metabolism, activity level - all estimates. It's much easier to see what you are eating and where your weight is heading.


----------

